# Are squats bad for the knees?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question: Are squats bad for the knees? Answer: This long argued debate is nothing more than pure myth probably put forth by those too lazy to do this grueling, but very productive exercise. In fact, not only are squats not bad for the knees, but dozens of studies have proven that squats IMPROVE knee function [...]

*Read More...*


----------

